
Bloglines is shutting down. End of an era. - donohoe
http://blog.ask.com/
======
blasdel
I've been using RSS readers in some form for more than 10 years now, and used
Bloglines intensively from 2003-2007. I ditched it when NetNewsWire went free
with syncing and I realized I had Macs at both home and work. I ditched NNW
for Google Reader 2 years ago when I switched back to Linux most of the time,
since the web version was terrible.

I remember trying Google Reader periodically after it came out, and it was
_awful_ compared to Bloglines. It took them years to just duplicate the basic
functionality. It's much better now on most fronts now after a couple more
years of iteration, though their feed management stuff still sucks.

------
interesse
The feed reader is my primary window into the web. I used to use Bloglines
until they got unbearably unreliable some 2 years ago. I host my own Tiny Tiny
RSS (<http://tt-rss.org/redmine/>) since then and can highly recommend it.

------
robgough
Like so many others I was an avid bloglines user for years. I didn't even
_like_ Google Reader during it's early years. The user experience on bloglines
just seemed to get worse and worse, and eventually I had to switch.

------
michael_dorfman
I, for one, will be sorry to see it go. I thought their beta version (which
has been in beta for years, natch) was quite nice.

Anyone have any ideas for replacements (other than Google Reader, which leaves
me unimpressed?)

------
AndrewDucker
I switched to Google Reader a couple of years back, and never regretted it.

I was a bit sad at the time, but they kept having uptime problems, and I
wasn't willing to put up with it endlessly.

------
EvilTrout
I was an avid Bloglines user back in the early 2000s. I remember loving the
product so much that I emailed them asking how I could pay for it. I got a
reply saying they were still figuring out how to make money.

I wonder now if they ever did get around to charging for the service.

~~~
dho
No, they didn't charge for the service, they only showed ads on the start
page.

------
Koldark
I still have my free "I <3 Bloglines" T-Shirt. Guess I can just use it as a
grease rag now...

------
bmelton
Dare I say it? Good.

Bloglines has been a crappy product and user experience for years, and I
honestly don't think that Google Reader is that much better (anymore -- used
to be awesome).

I much disagree with the assertion that RSS is dead, or even that RSS
aggregators are dead/dying; I just think that Bloglines (and others) have
really crappy implementations of what a news reader ought to do. Frankly, I
always though that treating RSS feeds as email was the wrong way to go.

~~~
zackola
What do you use?

~~~
hvs
I'm not sure about the OP, but I use Fever:

<http://feedafever.com/>

You have to host it yourself, but after using it for five minutes it proved to
me that it is was more than worth the $30.

~~~
fendmark
Thanks for this recommendation. As a Bloglines user for years who has tried
and failed a few times to like Google Reader, Fever seems to be exactly what I
am looking for. It took some time to get everything up and running on my
server and configured, but is a solid application and agree it is more than
worth a one time $30 fee.

Particularly interesting is its concept of Sparks (a.k.a. RSS feeds with a
high volume of posts that you wouldn't subscribe to normally.) Fever uses them
to help "feed the fire" and surface the most relevant/interesting content from
the publications you do subscribe to.

Also works very well on the iphone. These are just first impressions but so
far I'm pretty impressed.

